# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  به دست آوردن نام و IP سیستم های متصل به شبکه ؟؟؟

## butterfly8528

سلام دوستان و اساتید عزیز .

چطوری باید نام و IP سیستم هایی که به شبکه متصل هستند رو بدست بیارم ؟

شبکه هم LAN هست .

با تشکر .

----------


## daniyal_1363

سلام 

اگه منظورت اینکه از روی یک سیستم بتونی بفهمی چه سیتم هایی در شبکه موجود هست یکم کار سخته (یه نمونه کد برات میزام )

اگه اتصال Server , client داری و از طریق Winsock اتصال برقرا شده کافیه این خط رو تو برنامه ات استفاده کنی 

Winsock1.RemoteHost - نام کامپیوتری که اتصال برقرار کردی
Winsock1.RemoteHostIP - ای پی کامپیوتری که اتصال برقرار کردی

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام دوست عزیز .




> اگه منظورت اینکه از روی یک سیستم بتونی بفهمی چه سیتم هایی در شبکه موجود هست یکم کار سخته (یه نمونه کد برات میزام )


بله منظورم همینی هست که گفتی.

سورسی که دادید درست کار نمیکنه  :افسرده: 

باز هم ممنون .

----------


## daniyal_1363

> سورسی که دادید درست کار نمیکنه


سورس هیچ مشکلی نداره  - شاید برای شما مشکل داره، چه مشکلی داره ؟

اینم عکس برنامه

----------


## butterfly8528

جالبه ! ، پس چرا برای من کار نمیکنه ؟؟؟  :متفکر: 

باز هم باید یه جا دیگه تستش کنم .

دوستان دیگه نمونه ای سراغ ندارید ؟

----------


## daniyal_1363

دقیقا مشکل چیه ؟ بگین تا حلش کنیم

----------


## butterfly8528

من باید نام و IP سیستم های متصل به شبکه lan رو در یک کامبو باکس نشون بدم .

----------


## taheri1365

دوستان عزیز منم تازه به این سایت ملحق شدم و به همین برخوردم منم دنبال یه سورس کد ساده هستم که لیست آی پی و نام کامپیوتر ها رو درون یه کامبو باکس نشون بده

----------


## chelsea67

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم یکی به این تاپیک سر بزنه و یه راهنمایی بکنه

من با vb.net کار میکنم
میخوام یه کد بنویسم که ip های متصل به lan رو با ذکر نام سیستم و ip اضافه کنه به یه listview

اگه کسی میدونه چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم/

----------


## Dr Saeed

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم یکی به این تاپیک سر بزنه و یه راهنمایی بکنه
> 
> من با vb.net کار میکنم
> میخوام یه کد بنویسم که ip های متصل به lan رو با ذکر نام سیستم و ip اضافه کنه به یه listview
> 
> اگه کسی میدونه چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم/


سلام بهتره سوالتون رو تو بخش Vb.net بپرسید جواب میگیرید 

https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?20-VB.NET

----------

